# USB Wi-Fi Adapter Disabling



## JonathanC (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello TechPowerUp Community 

Let me start by ---- 

This glitch has been driving me nuts for weeks now! I have done hours and hours of searching online and I can't see to find a resolution to this issue.



I have tried two different USB Adapters, got the same results on each one.

Belkin Play Wireless Model: F7D4101 v1

Cisco AE2500




Computer Specs​

Motherboard: ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional ATX AM3+ Motherboard

Processor: (Bulldozer) AMD FX-8120 Zambezi Processor (8 CPUs), ~4.0GHz (OverClock'd)

Operation System: Windows 8 Pro x64

Sound Card: On board Realtek High Definition Audio

Video Card: (XFX) Ati Radeon R7770 Ultra Overclock +95Mhz Faster 1GB GDDR5

Memory: Corsair Vengeance™ 1600MHz DDR3 16GB (4 x 4) RAM (4GB each slot)

BIOS Version: 1.90

Hard Drive's: Western Digital Caviar Black Edition 1TB (WDC WD1001FALS-40U9B0), Western Digital Caviar Green Edition 500GB (WDC WD5000AACS-00ZUB0) & Hitachi 300 GB (Hitachi HDT725032VLA380)




The Glitch​
I run in to this every time that my computer is encountering high internet traffic, rather it be a direct download, a P2P file transfer (uTorrent), and sometimes even while watching a youtube video in HD, but NEVER during playing a game online 

The glitch itself is that my wireless adapter completely disables, making me have to pull it from my computer and plug it back in, then it will scan and reset itself. (Using USB 2.0 or 3.0 makes no difference)



To make this a bit more understanding I will provide pictures of the WiFi Icon in the tray.

When its working correctly: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






After it disables: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Attempted Resolutions​

I have tried disabling the ability to let the computer turn off the device under  Device Manager > The wireless Adapter > Properties > Power Management > Uncheck "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power" (Did not work)
Disabled the firewall and webshield in AVAST to see if maybe it were interfearing. (DID NOT WORK)

Tried a few other things but I can't seem to remember the exact steps taken.







Any ideas? All help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 25, 2013)

I have the AE2500 too and man, can I tell you the hassle I've had with this chip.

On the Cisco/Linksys forums I'm 'jrdoane'.
http://community.linksys.com/t5/Wir...h-AE2500-adaptor-and-E4200-router/td-p/414803

I've found that this chip runs extremely hot. I've had hardly any issues since I removed the plastic housing from the wifi card. It will sometimes cut out but it almost never does now. I suspect the broadcom chip was overheating. It's not a great picture, but I run mine on the back of my keyboard since it has a dedicated USB port for the hub. It seems to work faily well.


----------



## JonathanC (Jul 25, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I have the AE2500 too and man, can I tell you the hassle I've had with this chip.



Yeah I thought maybe it could be overheating, but it works perfect in other computers throughout the home. Right now I am using the "Belkin Play Wireless" and it does the same thing as well.

*le sigh* any other ideas ?


----------



## JonathanC (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump:

Anyone have any ideas x.x???


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 30, 2013)

JonathanC said:


> Bump:
> 
> Anyone have any ideas x.x???



Does it do it on the same computer but on another OS?

Have you tried reinstalling windows?


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2013)

Is it on Windows 8's compatibility list (check MS website- forgot link)?

  I had an issue with one Wi-fi adapter and it wasn't listed as compatible- All was well when I swapped it out with one on the compatibility list


----------



## McSteel (Jul 31, 2013)

Maybe the AMD USB filter driver is somehow at fault here?
Also, could you try using a network throughput testing tool to try to replicate the results? See if any patterns pertaining to transfer size/speed emerge.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 31, 2013)

JonathanC said:


> Yeah I thought maybe it could be overheating, but it works perfect in other computers throughout the home. Right now I am using the "Belkin Play Wireless" and it does the same thing as well.



That's what I thought too because it appeared to work on my laptop, but try using it for a long time. The longer you use it the more likely it is that it will happen and that scream heat. I can also say that the broadcom chip is scalding hot to the touch after you removing the housing. It's a lot hotter under that plastic.


----------



## JonathanC (Jul 31, 2013)

cheesy999 said:


> Does it do it on the same computer but on another OS?
> 
> Have you tried reinstalling windows?



I have tried reinstalling windows, no help at all and it didn't do this on windows 7.



Norton said:


> Is it on Windows 8's compatibility list (check MS website- forgot link)?
> 
> I had an issue with one Wi-fi adapter and it wasn't listed as compatible- All was well when I swapped it out with one on the compatibility list



I'm not sure if its on the compatibility list or not, i will have to check.



McSteel said:


> Maybe the AMD USB filter driver is somehow at fault here?
> Also, could you try using a network throughput testing tool to try to replicate the results? See if any patterns pertaining to transfer size/speed emerge.



I'm not sure what that is, I will look in to it though. As for the AMD USB filter driver. I assume anything is possible.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 31, 2013)

Try not using P2P\torrents apps for a few hours ( make sure they are actually turned off ) as they can be still trying to connect to you way after you stop using them.

All so try limiting the amount of connections with the P2p app too.


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2013)

JonathanC said:


> I'm not sure if its on the compatibility list or not, i will have to check.
> .



See link- Microsoft says yes, Community says no:

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/wind...umbPath= F7D4101 &Type=Hardware&tempOsid=win8

*Note- reason I suggested this was your description was similar to the issue I was having with mine, also a Belkin actually it was a Netgear .


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 31, 2013)

Please try the drivers located on the following page:
http://wikidevi.com/wiki/Belkin_F7D4101_v1

http://wikidevi.com/wiki/Linksys_AE2500

These will install the actual chipset drivers for the WLAN card instead of the manufacturer's. This is often done when the driver does not work correctly for the system. 

and let us know how that goes.


----------



## JonathanC (Aug 1, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Try not using P2P\torrents apps for a few hours ( make sure they are actually turned off ) as they can be still trying to connect to you way after you stop using them.
> 
> All so try limiting the amount of connections with the P2p app too.



Doesn't seem to make a difference at all. The internet is dropping out from high internet usage when downloading directly, as well as watching youtube videos now.



Norton said:


> See link- Microsoft says yes, Community says no:
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/wind...umbPath= F7D4101 &Type=Hardware&tempOsid=win8
> 
> *Note- reason I suggested this was your description was similar to the issue I was having with mine, also a Belkin actually it was a Netgear .



Well I assume trying to get another wireless adapter wouldn't hurt. At least one that is built for windows 8.



remixedcat said:


> Please try the drivers located on the following page:
> http://wikidevi.com/wiki/Belkin_F7D4101_v1
> 
> http://wikidevi.com/wiki/Linksys_AE2500
> ...



I tried these drivers... I will never do this again! It took me hours to get them to install correctly and once they did, the internet would drop out less than 3 minutes of being active. It even caused me to have to do a system restore to get my regular drivers back on. Thanks anyways




NOTE* I have installed DD-WRT on an old netgear router that I have and I may just end up linking it as a repeater and running a Ethernet wire from it to my pc. May keep me from having to invest another 50 - 100$ on a wireless adapter. Also if you know any Windows 8 compatible AC wireless adapters... throw some ideas my way.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 1, 2013)

Amped has the ACA1 that's USB3


----------



## JonathanC (Aug 2, 2013)

Well it did turn out to be a compatibility issue. So for anyone who has windows 8.. PLEASE GET A COMPATIBLE DEVICE FOR WIRELESS INTERNET!


(* Im using the Belkin Surf & Share Model: F7D2101 v1 at the moment because I happened to have one laying around, but I will be upgrading to a better device soon. This one works though, and I am happy for that much!)


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 2, 2013)

JonathanC said:


> Well it did turn out to be a compatibility issue. So for anyone who has windows 8.. PLEASE GET A COMPATIBLE DEVICE FOR WIRELESS INTERNET!



...or maybe it's not and you keep ignoring what it really could be. That's fine though. If you want to be ignorant and not listen to someone who had the exact same problem and the exact same adapter, that's okay. If you got a new one that works well that's great and is honestly the better option, but I'm telling you right now, it's not a compatibility issue.


----------



## JonathanC (Aug 2, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> ...or maybe it's not and you keep ignoring what it really could be. That's fine though. If you want to be ignorant and not listen to someone who had the exact same problem and the exact same adapter, that's okay. If you got a new one that works well that's great and is honestly the better option, but I'm telling you right now, it's not a compatibility issue.



And I have tried to explain to you that it can't be the over heating issue simply because the adapter your talking about. The "Linksys AE2500" isn't even the adapter I have been using. I mentioned I was using the "Belkin Play F7D4101 v1" BUT had the same issue when using the AE2500.

Plus if it were an over heating issue it wouldn't be working flawlessly in another computer right now with Windows 7 x64.

So no... I am not ignoring the possibility, just ruling it out because two separate adapters by two separate companies would not experience the EXACT same issue in the EXACT same pattern if it were as simple as over heating and the solution was removing a plastic casing.

On the windows 8 compatibility list it even shows that both adapter are not compatible (via the community)

Bottom line, both adapters work 100% on other machines and I never had an issue with either one until I attempted to use them on Windows 8 Pro x64.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 2, 2013)

tl dr.

make sure you havent set usb power saving features to on.

i use a cheap 10$ usb dongle as my wifi accesspoint. floods my whole flat about 800sqft.


----------

